# How tall are you??



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 15, 2006)

I was just wondering if everyone here is taller than me as usual. I'm short at 5'3" and I always feel like a munchkin. 

And you?


----------



## moonvine (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm 5'4". What bugs me is that my arms and legs seem to be shorter than normal. I have to get petite clothes or my hands get swallowed up in the sleeves and I look like Lil Orphan Annie.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 15, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I'm 5'4". What bugs me is that my arms and legs seem to be shorter than normal. I have to get petite clothes or my hands get swallowed up in the sleeves and I look like Lil Orphan Annie.




LOL Me too!!


----------



## Mini (Feb 15, 2006)

6'10" and 200 lbs even. I look like a swizzle stick.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> 6'10" and 200 lbs even. I look like a swizzle stick.



**tries to figure out how to add swizzle sticks to avatar <3 line **


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 15, 2006)

6ft even in my stocking feet, and about 450lb. Heaven knows why, but I'm half a head taller than my father and my brother, and a head taller than my mother. Hmm, I was born in 1957 just before the dawn of the Space Age, so maybe my parents mixed rocket fuel with my baby formula.


----------



## missaf (Feb 15, 2006)

5'9-- At this height people never believe how much I weigh, even when I go to the doctor's office.


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm 5'5" and maybe just a tad more at about 370-375lbs. I am very satisfied and content with my height. And my weight too, for that matter....


----------



## Jane (Feb 15, 2006)

About three feet short of the appropriate height for my weight on insurance tables.

5'6"


----------



## stealffa (Feb 15, 2006)

Toppin out at 5'9"...


----------



## Tina (Feb 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> 6'10" and 200 lbs even. I look like a swizzle stick.



Heh. Joan Cusack in _In & Out_. 

I'm about 5' 5" and a half, or something. Was 5'6" but I've shrunk a little.


----------



## leighcy (Feb 15, 2006)

About 5'3 1/2".

Really hate that I can't reach a lot of things, but otherwise I like my height.


----------



## Emma (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm 5'8.5" but I wish I was shorter


----------



## Amor (Feb 15, 2006)

5'7...Always wished I was 5'9 or 5'10...especially when trying to kiss a certain cutie who's 6'5...


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Feb 15, 2006)

6'3"... 150 pounds :shocked: 

I'm about 15 pounds underweight if I remember correctly, which I find funny to say the least, given my sexual preferences.


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2006)

Amor said:


> 5'7...Always wished I was 5'9 or 5'10...especially when trying to kiss a certain cutie who's 6'5...



SOMEONE is a SMITTEN KITTEN


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm pretty short at 5'5 and 160 lbs....

Dave


----------



## Carrie (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm 5'11" and 3/4". Not that I'm counting or anything.

I used to hate being tall, but now I love it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh Lord I am a munchkin!!!


----------



## Mini (Feb 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh. Joan Cusack in _In & Out_.
> 
> I'm about 5' 5" and a half, or something. Was 5'6" but I've shrunk a little.



"You look like a swizzle stick. It's unhealthy."

Something like that. It's been a while since I watched that one.


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm 5'11" and 3/4". Not that I'm counting or anything.
> 
> I used to hate being tall, but now I love it.



oh.my.god.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm 5'7.5"...but next to Guy I feel like a munchkin. He's 6'8".


----------



## Tina (Feb 15, 2006)

Mini said:


> "You look like a swizzle stick. It's unhealthy."
> 
> Something like that. It's been a while since I watched that one.



Me, too, Mini, but I loved it.


----------



## Raider X (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm almost 6'5" and weigh 240... I know, some of you ladies think this male FA's a lightweight!


----------



## jamie (Feb 15, 2006)

I am 5'4, but have really short legs and a long torso.


----------



## Tina (Feb 15, 2006)

You and your sweetie look so cute, jamie.


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 15, 2006)

6'0 dead even.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Feb 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh. Joan Cusack in _In & Out_.
> 
> I'm about 5' 5" and a half, or something. Was 5'6" but I've shrunk a little.



5'6"...i think. now you've got me wondering if i could be shrinking too!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 15, 2006)

5'10 I wish I was alittle taller. I always wanted to be 6 ft. My mom is 5'11 and I wanted to be taller than her. I think she stunted my growth because of the diets she put me on when I was a kid.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 15, 2006)

I think I'm the shortest so far- I'm 5'2'' and proud of it. Fierce Bitch...yep!


----------



## Aliena (Feb 15, 2006)

I started out (my adult life) at 5'3. However, I have shrunk and I am now 5'2. I have shrunk almost an inch. I have short arms, the shortest one's on a human being, I believe, and my legs are little nubbies. I am all belly!

And Jamie, that IS a great pic!!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 15, 2006)

5'8 3/4 so I just say 5'9 to keep em' from getting confused


----------



## jamie (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks Tina and Aliena....I found a long lost folder on our home network thingy and this pic was in it. :smitten:


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 15, 2006)

Well I am 5'8


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 15, 2006)

5 foot 4 inches! (I also shrunk.....used to be 5'5")

Oh well! LOL! Hugs, Kara


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 15, 2006)

5'3 here too


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 15, 2006)

around 6'1 and tip scales at 255.


----------



## Zoom (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm 5'8" in the morning and 5'7" in the evening.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2006)

I 
am 
5 foot 
5 inches.


----------



## djewell (Feb 15, 2006)

I am one fathom.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 15, 2006)

Today, I'm 5 foot 11 and 230 lbs. My senior year in high school (after losing weight following a splenectomy), I was the same height but only 112 lbs....

So I was a swizzlestick with long hair.....


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Feb 15, 2006)

5'1 *sighs* (with shoes on lol)

I'm just vertically challenged


----------



## rainyday (Feb 15, 2006)

5'7"--12" less than my circumference lol


----------



## missaf (Feb 15, 2006)

rainyday said:


> 5'7"--12" less than my circumference lol



Hahahaha! What a great way to put it


----------



## RedHead (Feb 15, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I was just wondering if everyone here is taller than me as usual. I'm short at 5'3" and I always feel like a munchkin.
> 
> And you?



"la, la, la la la lah" Smurf song....I too am 5'3...but everyone (including my hubby) is fooled often because even my tenny runners have heels on them 

But yep, I am short...but I like it!


----------



## Falling Boy (Feb 15, 2006)

I am 5'8'' and my wife is 5'10'' so obviously she isn't allowed to wear heels!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 15, 2006)

Despite being Dutch-American, I'm still five ten and holding.


----------



## Ash (Feb 15, 2006)

5'8" or so


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 16, 2006)

djewell said:


> I am one fathom.


I thought that meant twelve feet, but I must have been thinking of a league. I don't know. I guess you're actually 6 ft.

I am one inch over 4 cubits, and weigh about 11 stone and 6 pounds, if my math is right...

Aw, heck! Six-foot-one and 180.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm 5'7'' and really fat and so darned proud! haha


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 16, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm 5'7'' and really fat and so darned proud! haha


Well...OH, YEAH?

(Hmph! Told _you_, didnt I?)


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 16, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Well...OH, YEAH?
> 
> (Hmph! Told _you_, didnt I?)



LOL Fat is the new black!!!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm 6'3" and I weigh about 225 pounds.


----------



## twinklebelle (Feb 16, 2006)

5'6"....always wanted to be a little taller, though


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 16, 2006)

6'1" - Tall, Dark, and Fuzzy type.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 16, 2006)

[Recap]

Tallest: Mini
Most Height Challenged: ChickletsBBW

Average: 5'8"

5'1": (1) ChickletsBBW
5'2": (2) Aliena, ashmamma84
5'3": (3) Redhead, ValentineBBW, Sandie Zitkus
5'4": (4) Theatrmuse/Kara, jamie, leighcy, moonvine
5'5": (4) Swamptoad, ATrueFA, Tina, Carol W.
5'6": (3) twinklebelle, xoxoshelby, Jane
5'7": (3) FatAndProud, rainyday, Amor
5'8": (6) Ashley, Failling Boy, Zoom, dreamer72fem, Sandie S-R, CurvyEm
5'9": (2) EvilPrincess, missaf
5'10: (2) JayWestCoast, bigsexy920
5'11: (1) Wayne Zitkus
6'0": (4) djewel, Australian Lord, Carrie, TallFatSue
6'1": (3) FreeThinker, Fatgirlfan, Fuzzy
6'3": (2) Ryan, Thrifty McGriff
6'5": (1) Raider X
6'10: (1) Mini


----------



## djewell (Feb 16, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I thought that meant twelve feet, but I must have been thinking of a league. I don't know. I guess you're actually 6 ft.
> 
> I am one inch over 4 cubits, and weigh about 11 stone and 6 pounds, if my math is right...
> 
> Aw, heck! Six-foot-one and 180.



actually, the original "cubit" is the hebrew "amah." Estimations vary between 14 and 22 inches. amos (plural for amah) are very important in Jewish law.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 16, 2006)

6'4" and 270 lbs.


----------



## Echoes (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm 5' even, about 5'1" or 5'2" with shoes on.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 16, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> 5'3 here too



Hey - were we seperated at birth!!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you for that recap Fuzzy - very informative!



Fuzzy said:


> [Recap]
> 
> Tallest: Mini
> Most Height Challenged: ChickletsBBW
> ...


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm 5'5" and a half...the additional half inch adds dignity. :bow:


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 16, 2006)

wait was that only including the ladies?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 16, 2006)

6 foot 6 inches, myself.


----------



## wrathofpengy (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm somewhere between 5'8" and 5'9"


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 16, 2006)

Actually, I learned just yesterday I've grown an inch. I'm now 5' 6". I couldn't figure it out; I recently got some stretch marks, but hadn't gained or lost weight. (And stretch marks REALLY, REALLY piss me off.)


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 16, 2006)

Yet one more at 5'3"

I usually hate being short, although when my sweetie hugs me, I fit nicely under his chin so I can hug him back. He's 6'0"


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 16, 2006)

5 10 and 1/2 here...


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 16, 2006)

djewell said:


> actually, the original "cubit" is the hebrew "amah." Estimations vary between 14 and 22 inches. amos (plural for amah) are very important in Jewish law.


I did not know that.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 17, 2006)

i'm 5 foot 7 in. and i weigh about 300lbs. yeah i'm pretty huggable!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 18, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hey - were we seperated at birth!!!!




I know!! Right??


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2006)

There are a lot of short people here.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2006)

[ Recap II ]

Tallest: Mini
Most Height Challenged: Echoes

Average: 5'8"

5'0": (1) Echoes
5'1": (1) ChickletsBBW
5'2": (2) Aliena, ashmamma84
5'3": (4) Redhead, ValentineBBW, Sandie Zitkus, BBW Betty
5'4": (4) Theatrmuse/Kara, jamie, leighcy, moonvine
5'5": (4) Swamptoad, ATrueFA, Tina, Carol W.
5'6": (5) twinklebelle, xoxoshelby, Jane, SantaClear, TheSadeianLinguist
5'7": (4) FatAndProud, rainyday, Amor, sicninja911
5'8": (6) Ashley, Failling Boy, Zoom, dreamer72fem, Sandie S-R, CurvyEm
5'9": (3) EvilPrincess, missaf, wrathofpengy
5'10: (2) JayWestCoast, bigsexy920
5'11: (2) Wayne Zitkus, Jon Blaze
6'0": (4) djewel, Australian Lord, Carrie, TallFatSue
6'1": (3) FreeThinker, Fatgirlfan, Fuzzy
6'3": (2) Ryan, Thrifty McGriff
6'4": (1) Totmacher
6'5": (1) Raider X
6'6": (1) EtobicokeFA


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 18, 2006)

[ Recap II ]

Tallest: Mini
Most Height Challenged: Echoes

Average: 5'8"

5'0": (1) Echoes
5'1": (1) ChickletsBBW
5'2": (2) Aliena, ashmamma84
5'3": (4) Redhead, ValentineBBW, Sandie Zitkus, BBW Betty
5'4": (4) Theatrmuse/Kara, jamie, leighcy, moonvine
5'5": (4) Swamptoad, ATrueFA, Tina, Carol W.
5'6": (5) twinklebelle, xoxoshelby, Jane, SantaClear, TheSadeianLinguist
5'7": (4) FatAndProud, rainyday, Amor, sicninja911
5'8": (6) Ashley, Failling Boy, Zoom, dreamer72fem, Sandie S-R, CurvyEm
5'9": (3) EvilPrincess, missaf, wrathofpengy
5'10: (2) JayWestCoast, bigsexy920
5'11: (2) Wayne Zitkus, Jon Blaze
6'0": (4) djewel, Australian Lord, Carrie, TallFatSue
6'1": (3) FreeThinker, Fatgirlfan, Fuzzy
6'2": (1) *Chimpi*
6'3": (2) Ryan, Thrifty McGriff
6'4": (1) Totmacher
6'5": (1) Raider X
6'6": (1) EtobicokeFA
6'10": (1) Mini


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 18, 2006)

I am 5'11.5...... stupid half inch ><


----------



## missaf (Feb 18, 2006)

Average so far is 5'6


----------



## Mini (Feb 18, 2006)

Yay, I'm still winning!


----------



## Echoes (Feb 18, 2006)

Mini said:


> Yay, I'm still winning!


 

Or maybe I'm winning.


----------



## the_princess (Feb 18, 2006)

5'9" tall here....that's why it's difficult for people to believe I am the weight I say I am....


----------



## EvilBob (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm a big one... I am closing in on 6'5"... makes shopping a real pain!

But it i sfun to look down on the little men I meet professionally.


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Despite being Dutch-American, I'm still five ten and holding.


this, btw, is the perfect (male) height, and I'm not just saying that b/c it's you (because I'm so over you)


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I'm 6'3" and I weigh about 225 pounds.


you do NOT!

you so owe us pix now. you're a weenie if you don't post them. weeeenie.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 18, 2006)

You must listen to Jes,Ryan....she has three can's! We all must obey her now!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 18, 2006)

*squeezes in* Add one more to the 5'6" group.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 19, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I was just wondering if everyone here is taller than me as usual. I'm short at 5'3" and I always feel like a munchkin.



Interestingly, I've met women who were 4'10" and most appealing and attractive, and women who were 6'2" and most appealing and attractive. And anything inbetween. Me, I am 6' even and 180.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm short and fat..lol..5'4..possibly 5'3..I do feel like I may be shrinking..or everyone else in the world is getting taller!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> this, btw, is the perfect (male) height, and I'm not just saying that b/c it's you (because I'm so over you)




Join the Clubhouse and then we'll talk.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 19, 2006)

I am 5'10"-11", depending on how straight I am standing. 

Tracy


----------



## Ryan (Feb 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> you do NOT!
> 
> you so owe us pix now. you're a weenie if you don't post them. weeeenie.



You saw the only picture I have. It was posted on my home page; back when I had a link to it in my profile. Anyway, the picture doesn't actually prove my height or weight.


----------



## Rina (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm 5'10 and while I was never fond of being the tall girl in school, I quite like it now... very commanding


----------



## Ryan (Feb 19, 2006)

RedHead said:


> You must listen to Jes,Ryan....she has three can's! We all must obey her now!



Nope. She said that 5'10" is the perfect height for a guy. I have no interest in displaying my imperfections...especially since I think any guy under 6'0" is short.


----------



## Isa (Feb 20, 2006)

5'9 here and have always wished I was taller. No real reason why.


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Join the Clubhouse and then we'll talk.



look, i'm over you. i'm tired of throwing myself at internet men who aren't interested. i can be alone by myself, i don't need to be alone with someone else.You all know who you are!!! 

i'll just sit here and read my book.


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm 6'0" tall, and my g/f is 5'2" tall. I hope I never hurt my neck trying to kiss her one of these days!


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 20, 2006)

I am 6'5 - not sure what I weigh, 300 maybe


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> look, i'm over you. i'm tired of throwing myself at internet men who aren't interested. i can be alone by myself, i don't need to be alone with someone else.You all know who you are!!!
> 
> i'll just sit here and read my book.



Hey, Jen!

I bet you've never [_witty remark removed due to inclusion of top-secret Clubhouse content_] portion of your library! LOL!  :wubu: :wubu: 



Jay West Coast

PS: Now, what *really* turns me on about you is [_edited for Clubhouse content_]! :eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 21, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh Lord I am a munchkin!!!



I'm a wee bit wee-er than you, Sandie. I'm about 5'2.5". Sometimes I measure at 5'3" but most times I'm about a half inch shy. So you see, to me, you'd be practically a giant.  Burtimus is 6'2", a full foot taller than me, my son is over 6', and even my daughters are at least as tall as me (one of them is a couple inches taller, and she's only 13).

Yep, I'm a munchkin as well.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 21, 2006)

5'7" ....with no witty commentary. That's it. Just my height. Really.


----------



## petite_FFA (Feb 21, 2006)

5-foot-nothing here. Only 16, so I could grow a little more... but for now, I'm true to my name, and shall continue wearing purple platform shoes to put me up to 5'2". =)


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 22, 2006)

[Recap]

5'0": (2) Echoes, petite_FFA
5'1": (1) ChickletsBBW
5'2": (2) Aliena, ashmamma84
5'3": (5) Redhead, ValentineBBW, Sandie Zitkus, BBW Betty, MissVickie
5'4": (5) Theatrmuse/Kara, jamie, leighcy, moonvine, MisticalMisty
5'5": (4) Swamptoad, ATrueFA, Tina, Carol W.
5'6": (6) twinklebelle, xoxoshelby, Jane, SantaClear, TheSadeianLinguist, ThatFatGirl
5'7": (5) FatAndProud, rainyday, Amor, sicninja911, JoyJoy
5'8": (6) Ashley, Failling Boy, Zoom, dreamer72fem, Sandie S-R, CurvyEm
5'9": (5) EvilPrincess, missaf, wrathofpengy, the_princess, Isa
5'10: (3) JayWestCoast, bigsexy920, Rina
5'11: (4) Wayne Zitkus, Jon Blaze, Tragdor, Tracyarts
6'0": (6) djewel, Australian Lord, Carrie, TallFatSue, Webmaster, Pickleman
6'1": (3) FreeThinker, Fatgirlfan, Fuzzy
6'2": (1) Chimpi
6'3": (2) Ryan, Thrifty McGriff
6'4": (1) Totmacher
6'5": (3) Raider X, EvilBob, LeedsFeeder
6'6": (1) EtobicokeFA
6'10": (1) Mini


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm 5'8"

Sorry to post after another re-cap lol.

Matthew.


----------



## Angel (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm 5'8 and 3/4" 

I've always wanted to be taller, at least 6' like a model. I already have the perfect figure! *giggles*

PS: Hey Fuzzy, I want my extra 3/4" when you do the next re-cap. I want every inch and quarter inch I can get.


----------



## Angel (Feb 22, 2006)

Mini said:


> 6'10" and 200 lbs even. I look like a swizzle stick.



Yummy! 

I can't help it. I have a weakness for tall and lean... or is that a preference for tall and lean? It's both!!! Gotta have the intelligence factor, too... and be easy on the eyes! MmmmmMmmmmMmmmm. :eat2: 

Once apon a time, there was this very tall and slim man who adored a certain SSBBW :wubu: .....*giggles*..... going back to sleep so I can finish this dream.


----------



## Angel (Feb 22, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Despite being Dutch-American, I'm still five ten and holding.



Hmmmmm... I like that combination.  

Vind meer fotos? I need a crash course! lol


----------

